# ما هى افضل الكورسات قبل التخرج



## trabelx (5 مارس 2011)

لو سمحتوا يا بشمهندسين انا فى اولى انتاج جامعة اسكندرية وكنت عايز اعرف اية هى الكورسات التى يجب اخدها قبل التخرج 

وياريت كمان *الكورسات اللى ابدا بيها الاول* 
:81:

وشكرااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamed eissa shaf (6 مارس 2011)

بالترتيب هي كالاتي :
ICDL
Autocad
primavera
osha
و بعد نهايتك من تلك الكورسات ستعرف ما سوف تفعله فيما بعد نظرا لمعرفتك ما هو التخصص الذي تريده


----------



## frindly heart (7 مارس 2011)

هو طبعا مهم انك تنمي نفسك بقوةفي مجال الرسم الهندسي لأن ده اساس مهندس الانتاج
وياحبذا لو تاخد قرص سولدوورك أو كاتيا لو لقيت حد بديهم

ونصيحة مني كل اجازة في الكلية تروح تتدرب في شركة أو ورشة 
هتفرق معاك جدا في الدراسة وفي الشغل بعد كده

ونصيحة برده اللي بتاخدوا في الكلية والله هتحتاجة فعلا وتزنق فيه بعد التخرج
فياريت تذاكر المواد مهما كانت على انها هتفضل معاك طول عمرك
مش عشان تعدي الامتحانات وخلاص


----------

